# Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????



## Jörg S. (27. Oktober 2004)

#c #c #cHallo ihr Karpfenangler ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten unter uns !!! Ich möchte mir zwei Karpfenruten kaufen und habe von meinem Händler zwei Ruten von GREYS PRODIGY angeboten bekommen. Sie sind 3,6m lang, haben 2,5lbs und das Stk.soll 179.-Euro kosten.Zudem soll ein Leben lang Herstellergarantie drauf sein !?!?!? GUT oder nicht gut ??? Wer hat solche Ruten und, oder Erfahrung damit ???
Gruss Jörg #c #c #c


----------



## Jetblack (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Prima Rute zum Forellen-Blinkern  Mit dem Teil kannst Du auch richtig weit werfen!

Sie ist schön verarbeitet, hat eine gute Aktion ..und ist endlos sperrig.

Ob die für Karpfen taugt ?  Bestimmt.

JEtblack


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

hallo jörg! also ich würde die greys of alnwick rute empfehlen wobei ich die prodigy 12ft 3,00lbs bei170,05€, und die 12,6ft  3,00lbs bei 175,75 ,sowie die 12ft 2,5 lbs 156,75€ gesehen habe:m . deswegen mach lieber ein paar preisvergleiche#6 ! ich selber gönne mir diese stecken im frühjahr:g  weil sie echt ein spitzen produkt sind..... mfg.#h


----------



## Pilkman (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

@ Jetblack

Wohl ´nen Clown zum Abendbrot verköstigt, hmm?!   :m

@ Jörg S.

Das Modell nennt sich Prodigy und der Hersteller dieser Rute heißt Greys of Alnwick. Die Prodigy ist in ihrem Preissegment echt eine Spitzenrute, an der Du viel Freude haben wirst. Das sehen viele genauso, insofern wirst Du am Wasser nicht der einzige sein, der mit diesen Ruten angelt. Wenn Dir das aber - wie mir auch - egal ist und Du eher Wert auf eine gute Verarbeitung und eine feine Aktion legst, liegst Du mit den Prodigies genau richtig.

Die Preise, die Du dort von Deinem Händler angeboten bekommen hast, sind zwar nicht die schlechtesten, wenn ich mir das Preisniveau in manchen Onlineshops anschaue, aber wie MaHaTawaNa schon gesagt hat: Das geht wesentlich günstiger.  

Die besten Preise für Greys-Ruten, die ich kenne, bietet der Boardpartner HWB-Fishingtackle - hier bekommst Du die 2,5lbser 12ft. Greys Prodigy beim Kauf von zwei Ruten für 146,28 Euro. 

Mir persönlich wäre die 2,5lbs-Ausführung ein wenig weich, welche Testkurve (2,5lbs, 2,75lbs oder 3lbs) für Dich und Deine beangelten Gewässer die richtige ist, müßtest Du allerdings selbst entscheiden.

Ansonsten: Kaufen! :q


----------



## Jetblack (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

@Pilkman - ich hab mir die wirklich gekauft, um auf Bornholm auf Mefos zu angeln ....

Nachteil: das geht mit der Länge gut auf die Knochen .... aber man kann WEIT werfen


----------



## Pilkman (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Pilkman - ich hab mir die wirklich gekauft, um auf Bornholm auf Mefos zu angeln ....
> 
> Nachteil: das geht mit der Länge gut auf die Knochen .... aber man kann WEIT werfen



@ Jetblack

Alter Schwede! Und ich dachte, Du machst Spaß...  :q  :q  :q 

Aber 350 Gramm sind wirklich kein Pappenstiel beim Mefo-Angeln.  #t 
Was für Köder verwendest Du denn in Kombination mit der 2,5lbser Prodigy? Blinker? Sbirolino mit Fliege?


----------



## bkz (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Hi Jörg!

Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben - mit der Rute machst Du nichts falsch.

Ich habe zwei 2,75lbs heuer für meine Freundin gekauft. Und irgendwie bin ich jetzt neidisch auf sie ;-)

Das sind echt gute Stecken. Die Verarbeitung ist erste Sahne, die Optik finde ich auch sehr ansprechend, werfen kann man sehr weit und zielgenau und auch das Drillen macht eine Menge Spaß.

Und der Preis den Pilkman genannt hat ist sehr gut. Ich habe fürs Stück 152 Teuros hingelegt und das war schon ein Superpreis.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## Jörg S. (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Tja, dann sag ich erst einmal vielen Dank an euch vier,- Jetblack, Gregor, Pilkman und Bernhard. (Kann mich leider nicht immer gleich melden da ich sehr im Stress bin ) Werde mir wohl die Ruten leisten müssen. Gehe da mal den Tip von Pilkman nach. #6 !!! Werde mich dann wieder melden wenn ich meinen 40 Pfünder habe, |schlaf: träum, träum, träum !!!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Carphunter20 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Hallo!
 Ich finde das es zur Zeit die besten Ruten auf dem Markt sind.....einfach nur geil......die xflite ist der Hammer.....hast auch lebenslange garantie....aber schnell kaufen.....denn Exori zieht an mit den Preißen.....die Greys xflite 13" 3,5lbs.....ab 2005 neues Model zwischen 500-600Eier......na dann viel Spaß.....


----------



## Jörg S. (10. November 2004)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Servus Carphunter20,

Danke für den Tip, aber ich warte eh nur noch bis der 15.te ist und das liebe Weihnachtsgeld da ist !!! 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## bradley (19. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Greys Ruten und kann einen Vergleich anstellen zwischen den Prodigy Modellen und dem Spitzenprodukt der Firma, der Greys Platinum?

Ist da ein großer Sprung zwischen, so dass sich die deutliche höhere Geldausgabe für die Platinum tatsächlich lohnt? D. h. macht sich das in Wurfweite, Fühlungnahme zum Fisch, insgesamt Feedback, allg. Handling etc. deutlich bemerkbar?


----------



## tom_saywer (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

hallo 
ich nutze diesen teil des forums mal für meine belange, auch wenn der letzte eintrag schon sehr lange her ist.

ich suche für die karpfenangelei zwei-drei ruten. dabei bin ich auch auf den anbieter greys gestoßen. auch auf die prodigy, wobei es da jetzt auch schon die gt3 un gt5 gibt. ich tendiere zur gt3 da sie doch um 50 € günstiger ist. jetzt meine frage an die angelgemeinschaft hier. sollte ich den mehrpreis drauflegen oder reicht das kleinere modell aus


----------



## tom_saywer (26. Dezember 2011)

*Karpfenruten von GREYS, Prodigy GT3 vs. Prodigy GT5*

suche für die karpfenangelei zwei-drei ruten. dabei bin ich auch auf den anbieter greys gestoßen. auch auf die prodigy, wobei es da jetzt auch schon die gt3 un gt5 gibt. ich tendiere zur gt3 da sie doch um 50 € günstiger ist. jetzt meine frage an die angelgemeinschaft hier. sollte ich den mehrpreis drauflegen oder reicht das kleinere modell aus 

eventuelle erfahrungsberichte sind erwünscht. auch wenn die ruten noch nicht lange am Markt sind 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3509938


----------



## rainerle (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

@Tom S
....für welche Karpfenangelei? 
1. Fluß
2. See
3. Größe von beiden
4. Entfernung der Spots
5. Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener, Profi?
6. Häufigkeit (selten, öfters, oft)
7. Ablegen der Montage oder werfen?

Solltest Du 2/3 bis 3/4 der Fragen beantworten bestünde eine gute Chance, dass Du auch eine vernünftige Antwort bekommst.

Du kannst natürlich weiterhin deinen ersten Post kopieren und Tag für Tag einstellen!!


----------



## tom_saywer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Tom S
> ....für welche Karpfenangelei?
> 1. Fluß
> 2. See
> ...


 
ok @rainerle
ich angele in der regel an einem Staussee durchmesser liegt so im schnitt bei 200 m , die entfernungen liegen so bei 60-80 m weil doch relativ viel kraut zu überwinden ist. ich selber sehe mich als anfänger. in sachen häufigkeit würde ich sagen "öfters" und zu punkt sieben ist zu sagen das ich dort hin werfe bzw versuche ich es.

ich hoffe das diese infos zu einer nicht ganz so zünischen antwort führen. 
;-)


----------



## waschlabaschdu (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten von GREYS PRODIGY ??????*

Hallo ich habe das hier gefunden : http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-,-fox,-korda,carp,karpfen/93344903-242-5219  zuschlagen oder finger weg?


----------

